# Cut off sleeves - How to make perfect cut?



## forwill (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi,

I recently saw a few spiritual gangster cut off sleeve shirts. 

I am trying to figure out how they cut off the sleeves and get a perfect cut every single time.










They obviously are not doing this by hand with scissors. They have to be using some type of machine I am assuming.

Do any of you know how they do this and what machine they use for this?

Thanks


----------



## forwill (Jun 28, 2012)

Anyone have any advice? I am sure a lot of you do this. Thanks


----------



## forwill (Jun 28, 2012)

bump? Anyone out there?


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

You can simply use a size chart for this. Search the size chart on Google


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Could be they are made that way without sewing a hem.


----------



## forwill (Jun 28, 2012)

binki said:


> Could be they are made that way without sewing a hem.


You are correct there is no hem. I still think they use some type of machine to cut the fabric since they use the same material on the shirts.

Does anyone know how they would cut these exact each time? Some type of machine? Do you know the name of the machine?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

forwill said:


> You are correct there is no hem. I still think they use some type of machine to cut the fabric since they use the same material on the shirts.
> 
> Does anyone know how they would cut these exact each time? Some type of machine? Do you know the name of the machine?


They are probably made that way


----------



## forwill (Jun 28, 2012)

binki said:


> They are probably made that way


so they must use some type of tool when they make it.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

forwill said:


> so they must use some type of tool when they make it.


I can't say this any other way, they cut the flats and don't hem them. They are made this way. There is no tool, no cutting of extra material. They don't make them with the sleeves and cut them off. The front and the back are cut to size and sewn together. That is it. Nothing else other than the printing which in the image you posted which is not a real print. It is just an image of the print on a model. 

And with that I am done with helping in this thread


----------

